# Pension Indexing for NCMs?



## DigitalCurrents (7 Nov 2020)

Our Sgt recently informed the troops that only officer's pensions get indexed, not NCMs.  I've gone through the pension info on the official website and I can't find anything that supports this delineation between officer and ncm pension indexing.  

https://www.tpsgc-pwgsc.gc.ca/fac-caf/rtr/rnsrgm/idx-eng.html#benefits

Does anybody have any experience that either supports or rejects this?


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Nov 2020)

If that were true, the complaints would be legion.

"Indexing is inflation protection which is applicable to all Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) pensions ..."

https://www.tpsgc-pwgsc.gc.ca/fac-caf/rtr/rnsrgm/idx-eng.html#benefits


----------



## dapaterson (7 Nov 2020)

You Sgt is full of shit, and spreading misinformation.

Read the CFSA and its related regulations.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Nov 2020)

Right up there with only officers own shares in Canex.  :


----------



## Navy_Pete (7 Nov 2020)

Huh, that sounds like the stoker's having a swimming pool down on 7 deck on the ships!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Nov 2020)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Right up there with only officers own shares in Canex.  :



Shhhh!


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Nov 2020)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Right up there with only officers own shares in Canex.  :



Not all officers, just General/Flag Officers...but they’ll deny that... :nod:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Nov 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Not all officers, just General/Flag Officers...but they’ll deny that... :nod:



That's not true!


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Nov 2020)

Heard these sort of things all throughout my career.

Another one was that Officer pensions were based off more % per year than NCMs.

I think a lot of people (sadly, many of them NCOs) hear something erroneous from a peer or higher rank, and take it as gospel with no research done on their part to verify policy or facts. And of course, the cycle continues when they spread this misinformation to their subordinates...


----------



## Haggis (7 Nov 2020)

reveng said:
			
		

> Another one was that Officer pensions were based off more % per year than NCMs.



Isn't that to allow them to more easily pay off the commissions they purchased at the beginning of their service?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2020)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Isn't that to allow them to more easily pay off the commissions they purchased at the beginning of their service?



I thought they had to pay the pension of their Batman as well...?


----------



## Eaglelord17 (8 Nov 2020)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Huh, that sounds like the stoker's having a swimming pool down on 7 deck on the ships!



They do, its just a mixture of oil and bilge water


----------

